# J.M.Peterman "Discovery"



## Dumpdiver (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, Found this today and when I saw it with the gunk in there I was hoping there wasn't any embossing. So now it's sitting in my kitchen so it would'nt freeze. After not being able to find out if it's worth cleaning I'm turning to you guys.The size is 2x2x4 1/2. Thanks for any info.   Don


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd say yes! I like those heavy embossed bottles and that's a nice one.I see WM at the bottom, not JM. Is it JM at the top?What's that other stuff? Permanent Destroyer of ? Drugs & Their ? [8|] Something about labor saving also?Anyway, I don't see it in Matt's book. Three Peterman, but not that one.Again, yes. Try it and if it's too much work at least keep it. Don't chance breaking it while trying.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 27, 2014)

Permanent destroyer of bed bugs and their eggs, A great labor saving articule. Thanks.  Don


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, that explains why it not in Matt's book. I didn't notice the category either. Sorry about that. I was thinking it was one of those addiction cures.I still like it and think it's at least worth a try to clean it.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 27, 2014)

I plan on cleaning it. It's just where and when,looks like a bunch of bloated leaches in there. Yummy.   Don


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 27, 2014)

Earlier today I saw that Rick and Badger beat me to this one last June on a dig they did. There's a good link in there to Peterman's poisons. Anyway I flushed the contents out to the "leach field" R.I.P. rinsed it out and took a better pic.   Don


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty dang neat!


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 28, 2014)

Sweet bottle!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 29, 2014)

OK, WM it is I guess.http://users.dickinson.edu/~peterman/


----------

